# [PC-BSD] Are the ports same for both FreeBSD and PC-BSD



## freedesk (Mar 4, 2011)

Hi all,

Are the ports same for both FreeBSD and PC-BSD. Are there any differences. Is it just FreeBSD in a different dress.

Thank you.


----------



## Alt (Mar 4, 2011)

Ports are same, but pcbsd uses own packaging system.. But you still can use ports


----------



## pcbsd64 (Mar 22, 2011)

*pkg_add -r* works too. You can install ports during pcbsd installation or *portsnap fetch extract* post install.


----------

